# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Είδη ιθαγενών της Ελλάδος και της Ευρώπης >  Φυλλοσκόπος

## jk21

Απο τα πουλακια που εμφανιστηκαν μετα την πρωινη βροχη ,σε χωρο κοντα στο πατρικο μου σπιτι στο βολο και με γυρισανε πολλα χρονια πισω ...... 


φυλλοσκοπος  .... τοτε τα λεγαμε κιτρινακια 

θυμαμαι οτι ηταν το μοναδικο πουλακι που ειχα σκοτωσει με σφεντονα .Οντας ακομα Σαουλ τοτε .....

----------

